# How Much Mileage



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

how much mileage does everyones 240sx have? i wanna see who is the king of mileage and it will give me an idea of how long our wonderful cars will last with the stock motors

115k and still running strong


----------



## L.Williams (Jun 23, 2003)

152k stock and made it 350 miles on one tank.


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

109k and will rape hondas  (besides hondas that are faster than my 240)


----------



## nx2000 (Jan 24, 2003)

odometer is iffy. I drove 3000 miles and the odometer showed I only did 10...SO it reads 123,XXX but I KNOW for a fact that it is higher than that


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

130,000 and I still hit a 16.8 at the track thats 3800 feet above sea level.


----------



## 240sxbegginer (Jun 19, 2003)

111,650 and i get like 100-200 per tank....whats up with that


----------



## Pacman (Feb 25, 2003)

Test drove one that had 144k and the owner said that it ran strong.

240aboveall said that he has one with 212k!!!


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

mine has 147k on it, but the motor "supposedly" only has 70k on it. i dont believe the guy tho considering it had a bent connecting rod when he sold it to me. and it's not broken. oh well, time for a swap


----------



## L.Williams (Jun 23, 2003)

woohoo i am champ so far


----------



## bizzy b (Apr 13, 2003)

~110K, but it was rebuilt around 95K, so its really only got ~15K.


----------



## 240aboveall (Jun 24, 2003)

*Mileage King*

Mine has 212, 000 on it, completely stock 93' coupe. It still runs like a champ and is a lot faster than my girlfriends 94' Civic.


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

212k????!!!!


----------



## Guest (Jul 11, 2003)

'93 / 125,000 +

27-30 mpg avg.


----------



## Skyline350GT (Apr 28, 2003)

My older brother's '91 240 has over 210,000 miles on it, and he still drives it from San Jose to San Diego regularly. Its also been heavily modified in its past but still runs great.

I just bought a used '93, 100,000 miles for $2500 because I figured it would go at least another 100K =^D


----------



## Converted (May 28, 2003)

I have about 14X,XXX the guy I bought it from replaced the cluster at 138k and its been driven a couple thousand since then. I think he replaced it with a de cluster (i have the e) because the tach dosent work, and the temp gauge bounces all around. Ive heard that the dohc clusters dont work with the sohc clusters. *shrug*

-Jake


----------



## beansnrice (Jul 5, 2003)

200 on the motor, the chassis has 162K.


----------



## Guest (Jul 14, 2003)

I turned 198,876 miles on the stock '93 KA engine and then put a '98 KA in with 48K. However, the shop that did the swap could not understand why, they said my original engine looked like it had only 45,000 miles on it.


----------



## Guest (Jul 14, 2003)

I test drove an 89 that had 503,000 kilometers on it. I *think* thats around 312,000 miles for you yanks with your stupid miles.

It had a motor swap done, the motor it has now has about 100,000 kilometers on it.


----------

